# Cost of sport in Johannesburg



## Angelus (Aug 3, 2011)

hi all,

I am moving to Johannesburg in 2 months and I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea as to range of costs for gym membership, personal training and horse riding lessons in and around Hyde Park where I will be based.

Appreciate any help you can provide.

Thank you


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

I pay R249 a month at the new Virgin Active in Milpark, which is about a 10 minute drive to Hyde Park. There is a premium Virgin Active club with more facilities closer to Hyde Park which is double the price. Sorry I can't help with the others, but hope this gives you an idea of costs.


----------

